# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Zbulohet mashtrimi poetit Rudolf Marku

## Shijaksi-London

Ish deputeti PD-së thotë se jep leksione  në Birbeck University të Londrës.

Zbulohet mashtrimi poetit Rudolf Marku

Universiteti Nuk punon,dhe kurrë s`ka punuar për universitetin tonë.

Nga Londra
Muhamed Veliu


Një hetim i thjesht në Londër ka zbuluar se poeti Rudolf Marku është një mashtrues dhe gënjeshtar. Marku rikthehet në Shqipëri pas nëntë vjet si azilant në Londër, duke gënjyer bashkëkombasit e tij se jep mësim një universitet londinez.
Në një intevistë të gjatë në gazetën Shekulli, Marku  cili braktisi postin e dipllomatit, besuar nga kryeministri aktual Sali Berisha, në vitin 1997 atherë president, ndër të tjera i deklaron gazetares Belina Budini se ai tani jep leksione të Letërsisë Ballkanike në Birbeck University të Londrës.
Fatkesqësisht kolegja pa bërë asnjë verfikim të atyre që ka thënë Marku, i servir lexuesve të gazetës së saj një shkrim mbushur me gënjeshtra.
Nga një hetim gazetaresk  rezulton se Rudolf Marku kurrë nuk ka qënë pjesë e stafit akademik këtij univeristeti. Rudolf Marku kurrë nuk ka punuar në universiteti Birbeck  të Londrës. Ky është prononcimi që marrim nga zyra e personelit e këtij universiteti. Rudolfi nuk është pjesë e stafit te BirkBeck-ut, as full-time (me kohë të plotë)  e as part-time (kohë të pjesshme). Ai nuk ka qenë kurrë pjesë e stafit akademik, e nuk ka dhënë kurrë leksione as për Letersine Ballkanike siç deklaron ai në intervistën e tij.  Ky është përfundimi hetimit tonë që do të habisë të gjitha qarqet letrare në Tiranë dhe turpërojë vetë Markun ish mësues në një shkollë të Lezhës dhe mëpas deputet i PD-së në dy legjislatura.


                                             Hetimi                                                                                              

Hetimi  ynë fillon duke kërkuar në  Google me fjalët  Birkbeck University dhe gjejmë adresën dhe numrin e telefonit. I prezantohem recepsionistes si një gazeztar shqiptarë në Londër, duke u intresuar për një shtetas shqiptar tani me pasaportë britanike  i cili në një intervistë të tijën deklaron se  punon në universitetin BirkBeck-ut. Pyetja jonë ishte e thjeshtë. A punon ose ka punuar  Rudolf Marku si lektor i brëndhshëm apo i jashtëm ose në ndonjë kapacitet tjetër në këtë universitet?
Recepsionistja u largua per disa minuta nga telefoni kthehet e thotë jo nuk kemi asnje pedagog me kete emër, Rudolf  Marku nuk  punon per ne. Insistojmë që të marrim një  konfirmin zyrtar  përsëri nga Zyra e Burimeve Njerzore. Pa asnje problem thotë ajo gjithë mirësjellje duke thënë: Nje moment sa t`ju percjell tek Zyra e Personelit, atje del ne telefon zonja Caty Halliwell. I spjegojmë se duam të dimë nëse Rudolf Marku figuron si i punësuar në këtë universitet. Ajo thotë ti dërgojme një email me kërkesën tonë në adresën k.halliwell@bbk.ac.



                           Çjerrja e maskës

Nuk ka vonuar shumë. Vetëm disa orë pas kërkesës tonë me e-mail  zyra e burimeve njërëzore në universitetin Birkbeck University ka thyer përgjigje. 
Në lidhje me kërkesën tuaj për Rudolf Markun ne kemi kërkuar në borderotë e burimeve njërëzore dhe nuk na rezulton ta kemi atë të punësuar në në universitetin Birkbeck. Ne nuk kemi një institut të literaturës ballkanike dhe ku ka asnjë referencë që sygjeron se Marku është pjesë e Shkollës së Historisë që mbulon ballkanin. Megjithate ai mund ose ka qënë i punësuar si lektor i jashtëm por edhe për këtë ne nuk kemi të dhëna. Shkuan në përgjigjen e saj Ane Stephenson drejtore e komunikimi, mardhënjeve të brëndëshme dhe aktiviteve,Birkbeck, University of London,Malet Street WC1E 7HX,Tel: 020 7079 0889 Email: j.stephenson@bbk.ac.uk.

                                    Mister mashtrimi Markut

Është mëse e qartë,Rudolf Marku rikthehet në Shqipëri duke gënjyer, kjo mbase për tu reabilituar nga kryeministri Berisha. Pas këtij investigimi i mbetet Rudolf Markut  të tregojë pse gënjen kur thotë se jep tre herë në javë mësim në  Literature Ballkanike ne Universitetin BirkBeck në Londër gjë e cila pas investigimeve tona kjo rezulton e pavertetë. Marku një njeri publik e ka detyrim moral të tregojë pse tentoi të gënjej opinion publik shqiptar. Fatkeqësisht pjesë faji në mëkatin e Markut kanë publikuesit e intervistës të cilët pa kurrfarë kontllolli të dekratava të tij botojnë pa i hequr një presje gënjeshtrave dalë nga goja e Rudolf Markut.

----------


## engjellorja

aman dhe keta gazetaret...nuk e lene robin rehat te genjeje pak...pappapa cfar paskerkan qene...

----------


## macia_blu

Megjithate ai mund ose ka qënë i punësuar si lektor i jashtëm por edhe për këtë ne nuk kemi të dhëna.” 



Ky Mahmut Veliu , a c'eshte ky pseodogazetar, qe sigurisht  gjithe kete investikim nuk e ka bere per hir te se vertetes (gje  qe kete te vertete nuk e ka servirur dhe kaq te besueshme, sepse ku ta dime ne se kjo Anna Stefenson punon vertete ne universitet, dhe   nese e ka te drejte dhe kohe t'i ktheje pergjigje me email, nje  Muhameti , Mahmuti? Por meqe Mahmuti - Mutamet a ka qene ndonjehere ne Angli? Ky Mahmut Mutmeti , qe sigurisht e sulmon Rudolfin vetem e vetem nga inferioriteti. Si Politikam mund te thuash cfare te duash per Rudolfin , por si Intelektual eshte nga te rrallet ne Shqiperi. Dhe eshte krejt shume e besueshme se Rudolfi qe ka dite Anglisht e dy tre gjuhe te tjera , perpara se Mamuti yne te mesonte te shkruante emrin e tij (jo shqip)  jep leksione si i jashte ne Universitetin ne Fjale. Ky   Veliu duhet te na vertetoje se kjo ana stefenson qe i paska dhene informacione kaq te detajuar , punon ne unversitet, qofte edhe si pastruese. 
Inferioret dhe mediokrit jane njerezit me te rrezikshem , djallezuar dhe te neveritshem qe mban shoqeria njerezore ne mesin e saj.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Shyqyr qe nuk eshte ne Florida ky shijaksi Muhamet Veliu, se do ta kishin ngrene te gjalle Seminollet. 

Nuk shikon te gerrmoje per kriminele , por merret me implloi verifikejshenin e Rudolf Markut.  

Edhe une, si s'pertoj e lexoj ...

----------


## drity

Ka degjuar gje njeri per gjobat qe vene gazetaret?
Keshtu me duket kjo histori, qerim hesapesh. Se po ta kishin nga deshira per te zbuluar te verteten, do kishin botuar gjithe listen qe kane ne arkive.

----------


## lissusmb

Ky muhamad Veliu qenka nje zbulues i forte. paska shqetsuar nje universitet per te vertetuar hic.
Rudolf Marku nuk eshte as gjashte mujorsh e as genjeshtar. Eshte nje intelektual i vertete qe ne Shqiperi ka pak te ngjashem. mbi kapacitetin e tije flasin librat qe ka shkruar. Ky muhamadi pervec se ben gazetar nese din shkrim e kendim e ftoj te lexoje poezite e Rudolfit. Jam i bindur qe aftesite e tij hetimore do ti perdore per qellime te tjera. Rudolfi ka qene gjithmone nje intelektual i mprehte e capken. vura re me kenaqesi qe kete cilesi nuk e ka humbur. ben pjese ne karaterin e tije te luaj me ca gjera qe nuk i shkaktojne deme asnjeriu. nese nuk ka dhene ligjerata ne ate universitet mbi kulturen ballkanike atehere do te thote se ne kete kateder kane vendosur nje njeri qe s'e meriton. ose shefi i risorseve humane nuk ka patur fatin te njohe Rudolfin. Gjithe ky seriozitet per nje gje kaq pak domethenese me duket i shtyre nga motive qe muhamad nuk i ve ne dukje. po keshtu jemi ne shqipet behemi serioz kur te tjeret qeshin e qeshim pa vend. nje pershendetje Rudolfit. Nje buzeqeshje capkene ne fund te intervistes me Gjeke Marinaj  me kujtoi Rudolfin e dikurshem. nese ka kohe ti punoje ndonje rreng ketij Muhamad do te qeshnja me kenaqesi

----------


## Viola.V

> Megjithate ai mund ose ka qënë i punësuar si lektor i jashtëm por edhe për këtë ne nuk kemi të dhëna.” 
> 
> 
> 
> Ky Mahmut Veliu , a c'eshte ky pseodogazetar, qe sigurisht  gjithe kete investikim nuk e ka bere per hir te se vertetes (gje  qe kete te vertete nuk e ka servirur dhe kaq te besueshme, sepse ku ta dime ne se kjo Anna Stefenson punon vertete ne universitet, dhe   nese e ka te drejte dhe kohe t'i ktheje pergjigje me email, *nje  Muhameti , Mahmuti?* Por meqe *Mahmuti - Mutamet a ka qene ndonjehere ne Angli? Ky Mahmut Mutmeti , qe sigurisht e sulmon Rudolfin vetem e vetem nga inferioriteti.* Si Politikam mund te thuash cfare te duash per Rudolfin , por si Intelektual eshte nga te rrallet ne Shqiperi. *Dhe eshte krejt shume e besueshme se Rudolfi qe ka dite Anglisht e dy tre gjuhe te tjera , perpara se Mamuti yne te mesonte te shkruante emrin e tij (jo shqip)*  jep leksione si i jashte ne Universitetin ne Fjale. Ky   Veliu duhet te na vertetoje se kjo ana stefenson qe i paska dhene informacione kaq te detajuar , punon ne unversitet, qofte edhe si pastruese. 
> Inferioret dhe mediokrit jane njerezit me te rrezikshem , djallezuar dhe te neveritshem qe mban shoqeria njerezore ne mesin e saj.


Ahahaha...sa kam qeshur !

Sa per temen, mendova se kishin zbuluar qe poezite e tije ishin fallco ose te kopjuara nga dikush tjeter...ashtu sic bejne disa njerez.

----------


## guidapro

> Ish deputeti PD-së thotë se jep leksione  në Birbeck University të Londrës.
> 
> Zbulohet mashtrimi poetit Rudolf Marku
> 
> Universiteti “Nuk punon,dhe kurrë s`ka punuar për universitetin tonë.”
> 
> Nga Londra
> Muhamed Veliu
> 
> ...


Me keshtu lloj denoncimesh te pa verifikuara, forumi humbet seriozitetin dhe emrin e mire qe ka.

autori po te kishte kontrolluar me mire dhe pa tendece per te sulmuar tjetrin , do te gjente te kunderten e asaj qe ka thene, ose ndoshta e ka gjetur por...

----------


## 2043

Disa njerez nuk turperohen nga asgje. 
Respekt dhe nderim per perkthyesin e shquar shqiptar RUDOLF MARKU

----------


## landi45

> Disa njerez nuk turperohen nga asgje. 
> Respekt dhe nderim per perkthyesin e shquar shqiptar RUDOLF MARKU



rudolf spiuni,,,qe shiste pashaporta fallco,,,qe merrte ndihma,,,qe spiunonte shqipetaret ne zyrat sociale ne brixton,,,qe ka nje goce qe flinte me zezake dhe thoshte jam italiane,,,

madje dhe rudolfi thoshte jam italian,,,,

apo i vellai i tij albert marku nje hale dhe funderrine ,,,

pysni njerez qe i njohin ne angli se do habiteni me keta monstra

----------


## guidapro

> rudolf spiuni,,,..... qe ka nje goce qe flinte me zezake dhe thoshte jam italiane,,,


do jete ish deputeti pd greke apo turke ose ndonje vendi tjeter, sepse ky qe ka qene shqiptar nuk ka goce fare ka vetem djem, ose ndoshta e ngateroj une, sigurisht ti qe po uluret kaq shume e di me mire, pra po terhiqem.

----------


## landi45

rudolfi ka nje vella albert marku,,,ka nje vella ella qe i humbur pasi ia vrane tregeti droge thone,,,


rudolfi ka qene shkrimetare ne komunizem dhe ish agjent,,,

ka punuar ne angli ne zyren sociale ne brixton,,ku ka spiunuar shume shqipetare,,

madje njeri donte ta vriste ne zyre po shpetoi,,,

ka vajze se e njoh,,,

sa per mua agjente hahahaha

agjente i bashkimit shqipetare,,,dhe shqiperise te lire etnike demokratike jam,,,

pa per te tjera sme ke,,,as parti as vende fqinje

ka qene i rregjistruar si kosovare e ndryshoje
 me vone u be shqipetare rudolfi,,,

dhe kur ishte shqipetare i rregjistruar hiqej si italiane

madje dhe ka shitur pasaporta fallco dhe droge ca kohe,,,,

po te hetohet i del qe me rrogen qe kishte 

nuk i blinte dot pronat qe ka ne tirane,,,

kaq 

pija lengun rudolfit se e njohim mire,,,

disa vite mashtronte shqipetaret ne angli duke u hequr si ambasadori i shqiperise 
dhe merrte para per letra fallco

----------

